# new 10 gal. pls help!



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

hey guys, I recently got a new 10 gal. tank and i am unshure what to put in it. please comment,what should i do!!! here are some options i was considering.
1.plecos and/or catfish
2.guppie/platy(breeding)
3.pirhannah
4.pea puffers
5.chiclids
6.sharks(rainbows,and those ones with the black and white fins)lmfao


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

1. http://aqadvisor.com/ is a very useful site.

2. http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97203 5-29gal stocking options.

Remember understocking makes maintenance easier and not as frequent as if you stock to the tanks limit or overstock. If you overstock you have to do more maintenance to keep water quality in check or explore some options like aquaponics to rid some of the excess nitrates by growing some plants on the side.

If you go dwarf puffers then that tank is going to be mostly a puffer tank only as those little fish are known to be agressive and they eat snails and may inhale shrimp or nip other tank mates. Only known proven safe fish that works with a DP is the Otocinclus (AKA Otocat). Any other fish is an experiment gamble. It may work out for shrimp/fish but from all I've read it may work for a while till the puffer grows larger and more mature then will get more aggressive when it's breeding instincts come in. I have read if the tank is really large then the puffer and other fish have more room to evade and they can co-exsist if there is lots of room for the fish to run away. I know of only one GTAA member here with a dwarf puffer in a ~38gal tank with other fish and no problems so far.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

betatetra said:


> hey guys, I recently got a new 10 gal. tank and i am unshure what to put in it. please comment,what should i do!!! here are some options i was considering.
> 1.plecos and/or catfish
> 2.guppie/platy(breeding)
> 3.pirhannah
> ...


Answers IMO:
1)Grow too big for the 10 gal tank
2)Would work (depending on how many)
3)Needs a lot of swimming space and grow too big
4)Would work (depending on how many)
5)Grow too big for the 10 gal tank
6)Grow too big for the 10 gal tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimps  You need shrimps!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, your best bet is to do some more research and not just buy what 'looks cool at the aquarium store.'


----------

